# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Ժայռապատկեր

## Mitre

40000 տարի առաջ մարդը սկսեց նկարել: Մինչ այժմ մեզ հիացնում են ժայռերի վրա փորագրված կամ նկարած պատկերները :

----------


## Mitre

Ամենահին ժայռապատկերներից՝
1Անվակառք մ.թ.ա. 2-րդ հազարամյակ
2 Լասկո / ֆրանսիա/ 15000-10000 թ.թ. մ.թ,ա.
3 Ալտամիրա / իսպանիա / 15000-10000 թ.թ. մ.թ,ա.
4 Կրո Մանիոն / ֆրանսիա/ 20000-10000 թ.թ. մ.թ,ա.

----------


## Mitre

Սահարայի ժայռապատկերներից

----------


## Mitre

Եվս մի քանի ժայռապատկեր , սրանց տարեթվերը չգիտեմ

----------


## Dayana

Նենց հետաքրքիրա, էդ նախամարդկանց նկարածները: Ոնց են էդ այսպես ասած քաղաքակրթությունից հեռու մարդիկ էդքան լավ զգացել, որ նկարում տրամադրությունն էլ են ներառել  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

ավստրալիայի հյուսիսում գտնվող կակադու ազգային այգում գտնվում են  ժայռապատկերներ, որոնց վրայի նկարները քսան հազար տարեկան են:
քանի որ այս ժայռապատկերները արված են ժայռի այն հատվածների վրա, որոնք անհասանելի են որևէ տեղ կանգնելու կամ բռնվելու կամ կառչելու համար, որպեսզի նկարվեն մարդու կողմից, ավստրալիական աբորիգենները հավատում են, որ այս ժայռապատկերների իսկական հեղինակները իրենց նախահայրերի թռչող  ոգիներն են:
Այս ժայռապատկերներն  ի դեպ կոչվում են "ռենտգենյան արվեստ", քանի որ համարյա բոլոր նկարները, անկախ ՝ մարդ, թե կենդանի,արտապատկերում են ոչ միայն բուն սիլուետը,  այլև կմախքի  առանձնահատկությունները, ինչպես նաև ներքին օրգաններն ու դրանց պարունակությունը :Xeloq: 
Աբորիգենները հավատում են, որ այդ ժայռապատկերները կրում են ոգին իրենց նախահայրերի, որոնք, իրենց կարծիքով, ստեղծել են աշխարհը… 
վերջին նկարը էդ թռչող ոգուն է պատկերում

----------


## Mitre

Կակադուից  ևս մի ժայռապատկեր

----------


## Մանոն

> ավստրալիայի հյուսիսում գտնվող կակադու ազգային այգում գտնվում են  ժայռապատկերներ, որոնց վրայի նկարները քսան հազար տարեկան են:


Ինչ հետաքրքիր են....ինձ նավը շատ դուր եկավ: Բայց իրոք, եթե մարդու ձեռք չի հասնում, ո՞նց են պատկերել: Էլի մի առեղծված :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Բարեկամ* Իրո՞ք քսան հազար տարեկան են: Այդ դեպքում նավը դառնում է ոչ թե նկար, այլ ինչ-որ մեկի տված գծագիր... Ի դեպ՝ առաջին նկարը շատ է նման սկաֆանդրով էակի: Մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս: Ատլանտնե՞ր, թե՞ այլմոլորակայիններ...  :Smile:

----------

